
Ask HN: Do you feel completely drain at end of day? - codesternews
Hey guys,<p>I feel completely drain at end of day after work.<p>When I come home I just want to lie down and watch something.<p>If I try to do something I feel tired eyes and do  not want to do anything.<p>Do you feel same?<p>Please suggest how to overcome this.
======
otras
I know exactly what you mean, and there are many things that factor into my
evening energy. Here are a few that I use as a mental checklist, roughly
ranked in order of impact:

1\. Sleep: did I get enough high quality sleep for the past few nights? This
is by far the most important.

2\. Exercise: have I been exercising regularly? Weights and cardio?

3\. Caffeine: what was my caffeine intake like during the day? Did I have a
coffee-induced spike at 4 that is causing a down-swing when I get home at 7?
Having more moderation and reducing caffeine after a certain hour can really
help me here.

4\. Breaks: did I take enough breaks during my working hours? If I forget to,
I usually feel mentally drained after work.

If I get the "lie down and not want to do anything" feeling in the evening,
it's usually because I slacked on some combination of these four. For me it's
usually sleep, which I've found to be the key foundation that makes the rest
much easier to manage as well.

------
dawidw
Yes. I was diagnosed very low vitamin D level. I generally speaking don't like
sun but last summer I exposed to it so I hope that helped.

Besides I'm going to do some more blood tests (GTT, Ferro etc.) to check if I
have problems with insulin. That might be the indicator of insulin resistance,
Hashimoto's thyroiditis or other form of diabetes.

------
billconan
yes, I kinda feel the same. In high school I could program for 3 days without
sleeping. These days, however, even I slack off at work, I feel drained after
work, I don't have the energy to work on my side projects.

------
pplonski86
It depends what I'm working on. When the problem is challenging than I cannot
even sleep after work. What is more, I got small kids, so after work I play
with them, chat with wife - this gives me super charge!

